# Lensbaby's New Twist 60 Lens Exudes Pure Magic of Vintage Photography



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 12, 2016)

```
<em>Company’s love of old lenses inspires new creativity with classic image elements optimized for full frame photographers</em></p>
<p><strong>Portland, OR – April 12th, 2016 </strong>– Lensbaby, makers of award-winning creative effects lenses, optics and accessories, today announced the availability of the Twist 60 lens. Twist 60 helps creative photographers find their visual voice by seeing the world differently.</p>
<p>This metal-bodied 60mm f/2.5 lens with gold anodized accents creates powerful portraits, spotlighting subjects by freeing them from their background and surrounding them with swirly blur and enhanced vignette. The brighter the aperture, the greater the swirl and the greater the vignette.</p>
<p>“Twist 60 embodies our love of old lenses and their unique ways of helping photographers discover creative possibilities,” said Craig Strong, Lensbaby Co-Founder & Chief Creative Officer. “True to an 1840 design by Joseph Petzval, this lens reveals striking separation between subjects and their background, a quality that modern lens designs lack.”</p>
<p><!--more-->

<strong>Twist 60 Lens specs:</strong>

● 12 blade f/2.5-22 aperture

● 60mm focal length

● Twisty, swirly blur

● Recommended for use on full frame cameras

● Available in Canon EF, Nikon F, and Sony E mounts

● 4 elements in 3 groups

● Filter threads: 46mm

● Black anodized body with gold anodized aperture ring

● Minimum focus distance – 18”</p>
<p><strong>Availability</strong>

Twist 60 lens retails for $279.95 and is available via pre-order beginning April 12, 2016 (shipping May 5th, 2016). Twist 60 Optic will also be sold separately for use with other Lensbaby Optic Swap System-compatible lenses. It retails for $179.95. For best results, when using it in a tilting Lensbaby such as the Composer Pro, photographers should shoot with Twist 60 pointed straight ahead. Lensbaby products are available at lensbaby.com, <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1243826-REG/lensbaby_lbt60c_twist_60_for_canon.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x726541" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a>, Adorama, and from select specialty photo stores worldwide.</p>
<p><strong>About Lensbaby</strong>

For over a decade, photographers have relied on Portland, Oregon based Lensbaby to help them break free of routine, tinker, and open themselves up to unexpected results – dancing, playing and delighting in what’s possible with a creative lens and their imagination.</p>
<p>Lensbaby makes award-winning creative effects lenses, optics and accessories that follow this philosophy, including the Velvet 56, a versatile portrait and macro lens; their unique Optic Swap System, which lets photographers swap their optic and tilt their lens for limitless effects; and mobile lenses that transform everyday smartphone photography. Lensbaby products are sold and distributed worldwide. For more information, visit <a href="http://www.lensbaby.com">www.lensbaby.com</a></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1243826-REG/lensbaby_lbt60c_twist_60_for_canon.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x726541" target="_blank">Lensbaby Twist 60 Optic for Canon EF at B&H Photo $279</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## chmteacher (Apr 13, 2016)

I get dizzy looking at these images.


----------



## Antono Refa (Apr 13, 2016)

I still wonder how they price their lenses.

This lens has 4 elements, max aperture of f/2.5, and no autofocus for $180, while the EF 50mm f/1.8 STM has 6 elements, max aperture of f/1.8, and autofocus, and costs only $125.


----------



## d (Apr 13, 2016)

Antono Refa said:


> I still wonder how they price their lenses.
> 
> This lens has 4 elements, max aperture of f/2.5, and no autofocus for $180, while the EF 50mm f/1.8 STM has 6 elements, max aperture of f/1.8, and autofocus, and costs only $125.



Economy of scale. I dare say Canon make a lot more 50mm STM lenses. Also the twist has a metal body, according to their literature.

d.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 13, 2016)

Interesting,
The effect looks very similar to the Petzval lens.
I have the 56mm Petzval which was more expensive than this lens.
The swirling bokeh on the Petval isn't as strong as I was hoping it would be.
You really need green foliage in the background for it to work well.
I'm not sure yet if its very sharp. I really need to use live view to focus as through the viewfinder its hard to be accurate on focusing.
The Lensbaby examples look very sharp (but probably taken in optimal conditions).
It's a nice effect but as it gets more common we'll probably get sick of it.
It's not as pretty as the Petzval but probably more practical.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 13, 2016)

d said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > I still wonder how they price their lenses.
> ...



This. It's pretty cheap for being a novelty item with presumably quite limited production numbers.


----------



## slclick (Apr 13, 2016)

I've used Lensbabies for years but as I age I tell you I'd prefer a focusing screen in the 5D3 to use them a bit better. My eyes appreciate the Canon AF more and more these days.


----------

